# HOWAUS Inc - Queensland Outing - 7 Sep 14



## Maxfli113 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there one and all,

We are calling on kayakers in the area to come out to Bribie Island to assist us as volunteers and guides with putting our veterans on the water on Sunday, 7 Sep 14.

We are planning on being on the water between 0830am - 1230pm. Any assistance with Kayaks, some basic fishing gear if you have extra and some people, volunteers (YES YOU!!) just to be there to lend a hand, cook a sausage?

If you are interested in helping out with your time or some gear please contact Graeme via email [email protected] or give him a call on 0413 556 228

Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Maxfli113 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi All, is anyone interested in coming to this outing? Still looking for some veterans as well, so if you know of anyone who is a ex-service person (any service), still serving and would like to have a try at kayak fishing please pass on my details so that they can come along and have a fun day, for FREE!!!
Thanks 
Graeme Fletcher, Vice President HOWAUS


----------

